# Why...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

...don't Witches wear knickers?

So they get extra grip on their broomsticks.


----------



## TT Twister (Apr 14, 2004)

So let me guess ... you went to see the latest Harry Potter?
I heard it's more "mature" than the others :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Harry Potter is a Transexual in this one?? 

I knew it differed from the book slightly, but that's going a bit far.


----------



## TT Twister (Apr 14, 2004)

Kell said:


> Harry Potter is a Transexual in this one??


Hold on Kell, those are your words not mine :!: I don't want to be responsible for the herds of enraged Potter fans bringing these boards down when they hear of your accusations [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------

